# Prayers For Me Please ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I wasn't going to do this. But, I see how the power of prayer has helped so many others here on SM. 

Last weekend I started getting a little tickle in my throat and then had a little sore throat and fever. The sore throat and fever went away ... but, alas, the cough continues to linger. So, what is the big deal you might ask?

Well, early on Monday morning (around 6AM) my husband, Felix, kissed me and Snowball goodbye before heading off to his daily game of golf with his friends. I was half asleep. I hadn't really gotten any sleep since the coughing started ... because along with the coughing was the sound of wheezing off and on ... the wheezing was not loud ... but, just enough for me not to be able to have a sound sleep. So, by Monday morning, I felt exhausted. 

Anyway, right after Felix secured the house alarm, I dozed off for what must have been all of two minutes. I suddenly sat up because I had to cough again. Only this time something happened and all of a sudden I could not breath. I really couldn't take in breathes! It was a terrible and scary feeling. Poor Snowball was looking at me and I knew I could be in big trouble. So, I called Felix and when he picked up his cell he knew something was wrong ... because he could hear me gasping for air. Just as I was about to call 911 ... Felix was already back into the house. And just at that point, I was able to catch some breaths. He had some coffee with him and told me to drink it ... because it can open up and help relax the airways. 

I called my pulmonary doctor and asked for a precription until I could get in to see him. Because I have a past of being in the hospital for pneumonia twice .(although that was already fourteen/fifteen years ago) Once I was in the hospital going on two weeks. So, after that, I was told to phone the office whenever I started having the symptoms I had before it turned into pneumonia ... and, then I would be started on meds so that we could help prevent bronchitis going into pneumonia again. 

I am on Azithromycin for that right now. And, I will start using the spacer for asthma. 

The thing is that I can breath normally without wheezing. That is, until I lay down. And, then most of the time the wheezing starts ... and, I cough more.
And, I can go for quite a while until that tickle comes back and I have to cough again. 

My lungs are clear ... because I can take deep breathes and hold it. It's crazy.

Although I had been diagnosed with asthma along time ago ... I have never had it so bad that I have had to be on meds fulltime. So, that is why Monday alarmed me so much ... it happend so suddenly. And, I am wondering if it could have been something else that caused me to be gasping for breath. I didn't feel pain at the time. And, in fact, I don't even remember feeling panic. I just remember thinking that I needed to get help so that Snowball wouldn't be alone if I passed out or stopped breathing.

So, I had an appointment for tomorrow ... but, have been so tired, that I rescheduled for next week. My SM friends who have known me for a while, know I have MS. So, I think that was exacerbated and has made me feel more tired. And, I have a headache.:smstarz:

I'm sure if any of you got this far reading this post ... that now I have given you a headache!:w00t: 

Anyway, if you could just say a prayer that this cough will go away, it would mean the world to me. If I can get rid of the cough, I am sure everything else will be just fine. 

My DH just brought me some Chai tea from Starbucks. He is soooo sweet! :wub:

Thank you dear SM family and friends.:tender:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my, Marie! That must have been so scary to not be able to catch a breath!!!! Your DH sounds like such a sweet man and luckily he came back home to your rescue. I will keep you in my prayers and I hope that your doctor says it is nothing serious. Pneumonia is sure something you can do without!

Do you have any sort of allergens in the area that might be sparking your asthma/cough? I know September is the worst month for me here in ND because its when they cut down the grain. It drives me and my allergies nuts where sometimes I can't even breathe at night.

Prayers for you!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Marie, I read every word and you described exactly what my mother went through several months ago. She would get this random tickle in her throat and cough like crazy and could not catch her breath. It took a while to go away but it would scare us so much. She even went to the hospital and had xrays. I cannot remember if she was on meds for this but I do indeed remember her coughing fits.
I hope you start to feel better real soon. Drink lots of tea and rest......ooooh how I love chai teas from Starbucks. Very soothing. Sending prayers your way.
Jenna


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Marie i am so sorry you are going through this...Your husband was right to give you the coffee it does help..By any chance to you have a Nebulizer at home? It really works when you are struggling to breath like what you are sounding happened to you...My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie wrote to me about this the other day - here I thought you were going to the doctor tomorrow!! :angry: So when next week? As I said the other day, I think you should have the nebulizer in the house with liquid Albuterol as a rescue med. It really can save a trip to the hospital and is a lifesaver. If things are really inflamed in your airways, which they might be from all the coughing, your doc might put you on Flovent for a while. It's grass/hay fever season now and after all the rains it might be bad in your area. When my son was suffering seasonally with asthma starting in mid August, he'd use the inhaler with Flovent twice a day and Rhino Aqua nose spray just to get him through until the first frost. He felt fine on both of them and it was a miracle how it kept him from getting asthma reactions. I think this is going to be a bad allergy season and it just might be kicking up for you. Do you have a peak flow meter? -- that's what you really need to blow into to see how your lung capacity is rather than breathing deep. 

I know that my friend who came up to Vermont with us this weekend had a scratchy throat and went into horrible coughing spells. Couldn't stop. Now I have something going on and it's really bad when I lay down and feels like my post nasal drip is Niagara Falls down the back of my throat. I think I might be getting a cold. So a lot of stuff might be going around. But I don't have trouble breathing. Please get yourself to the pulminologist or an asthma/allergy specialist. You might need some meds to get you over the hump.

I'm sure being tired and the MS isn't helping either. I'm sending you prayers, dear Marie. Please take care of yourself. We love you. :smootch:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Marie wrote to me about this the other day - here I thought you were going to the doctor tomorrow!! :angry: So when next week? As I said the other day, I think you should have the nebulizer in the house with liquid Albuterol as a rescue med. It really can save a trip to the hospital and is a lifesaver. If things are really inflamed in your airways, which they might be from all the coughing, your doc might put you on Flovent for a while. It's grass/hay fever season now and after all the rains it might be bad in your area. When my son was suffering seasonally with asthma starting in mid August, he'd use the inhaler with Flovent twice a day and Rhino Aqua nose spray just to get him through until the first frost. He felt fine on both of them and it was a miracle how it kept him from getting asthma reactions. I think this is going to be a bad allergy season and it just might be kicking up for you. Do you have a peak flow meter? -- that's what you really need to blow into to see how your lung capacity is rather than breathing deep.
> 
> I know that my friend who came up to Vermont with us this weekend had a scratchy throat and went into horrible coughing spells. Couldn't stop. Now I have something going on and it's really bad when I lay down and feels like my post nasal drip is Niagara Falls down the back of my throat. I think I might be getting a cold. So a lot of stuff might be going around. But I don't have trouble breathing. Please get yourself to the pulminologist or an asthma/allergy specialist. You might need some meds to get you over the hump.
> 
> I'm sure being tired and the MS isn't helping either. I'm sending you prayers, dear Marie. Please take care of yourself. We love you. :smootch:


 
Great advice Sue! You know I sort of went through the same thing so I never really had a history of asthma. 

Marie, I sure hope it's nothing too serious and that you are better soon. It is that time of year again so I'm thinking it may be allergies too. Will be thinking of and praying for you. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marie, how scary that must've been. And so like you, to think of Snowball before yourself.

Sue gave you great advice, she knows a lot about this from her son.

I hope you feel better and DON'T cancel your appt for next week, regardless of how you feel.

Prayers and love being sent your way.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Marie, I'm so sorry! I'm sure that was alarming for both you, Felix and Snowball. Sending the requested prayers!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon. Have you changed any medications. I was on a high blood pressure pill that would cause me to cough constantly. It was worse when I laid down. I stopped taking the medicine and it took 2 months for the cough to stop. Prayers coming your way rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. Take care of yourself. My middle son developed asthma at about age 5 and our nebulizer saved us a trip to the ER on many occasions, so I understand that gasping for air....it is frightening.

We'll be watching for updates.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Marie,

I'm so sorry to hear about your scare. It was lucky that your husband was so close by. What you are describing is exactly what happens to me. I, too, have asthma and bad allergies. My allergies exacerbate the asthma (or maybe the other way around :blink and at night, when I lay down, I cough and wheeze. I don't have the problem year round and, although I do cough during the day because I have a tickle in my throat, I don't usually wheeze during the day. Thankfully, I've never gotten to the point where I can't breathe, but my sister, who has the same problem, has had to be rushed to the hospital several times. I can somewhat control my coughing and wheezing by taking Allegra daily, whether I feel like I need it or not. I've used Advair, Flovent, Albuterol, etc. in the past, but at this time I don't need any of those drugs. My symptoms seem to be resurfacing, though, and I'm sure it's because of the pollen. 

Believe me, Marie, I know how scary and frustrating this can be to deal with and I hope that your doctor can prescribe something to help you. Please let us know how you're doing. I'll keep you in my prayers. 

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marie, You sure have my prayers and hope that you never have this problem again. Asthma attacks are so scary and serious. I hope you have inhalers on hand for future use and an emergency call button to use too. No time to waste. I have worked in the medical field all my life and my daughter is now an Er Trauma nurse, so know that you need to have help fast if this ever happens again. Asthma and your MS would be a first alert. 
Perhaps all the worry over our rescues the past week, caused this upset?? I hope not. Please take care of you. You are a special lady and deserve happy days ahead. Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMGosh,must have been trerrifying. I haven't had an asthma attack in a couple years.
I wonder if it's all the rain along w/ corn tosseled and possible a mold spore release/ That happens to me,usually in the fall when the corn is all dried up and dead,waiting to be harvested and we get lots of rain and moisture in the air and no wind movement. All recipes for mold spores...

I also get it when corn tossles too.

Please be careful!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Bless your heart. I know how frightened you must have been. You are absolutely in our prayers, sweetie. ((hugs))


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How scary and awful for you to be going through this on top of having MS. I'm so sorry. Hopefully the doctor will have a good solution/answer for you to help you treat these coughing episodes you are having. I will definitely be thinking about you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your health issues Marie :grouphug: of course prayers will be sent. rayer: rayer: that must have been incredibly scary. My niece has MS too, she has just spent over a month in hospital for MS Hug. It is horrible.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*I cannot offer advice, but I certainly will send prayers for you. Snowball has a good mommy and needs her to be well...and happy.* 
Hugs & well wishes...........


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh sweet Marie, sorry to read this. I don't have tips, but I think that you got some great ones already. What I do have though is prayers and malts' puppy kisses that we send your way, along with good wishes to feel better very soon. We love you (((hugs))) 
I would follow what was suggested here if I were you, especially from the ones who have experience in it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie: I hope you're feeling better now and that this is just a minor, temporary thing. Prayers for you my dear!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Gosh,that must have been so scary! Hopefully the doctor will know why it happened and be able to prevent it happening again. Prayers for you x


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Marie, I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this. I was reading your post and before I finished it, I had to pray for you. I hope you are feeling better today. I know that is scary to go through with feeling like you cannot breath. Your husband is a love.....get better my friend~~~hugs to YOU!!!!:heart:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Marie how scary that can be i will have you in my prayers. I agree with the albuterol and nebulizer my DH and both of my boys have asthma but my husband has serious issues with his so that albuterol and nebulizer are my salvation until they can get doctors attention. You should see my house when its breathing treatment time i have daddy and boys all going at the same time very frightening if i would have to see any of them not being able to breathe God Bless you and help you get better :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:heart((Marie))) I just said a prayer for you and will continue. My mother has/had asthma and was hospitalized a few times with it when when I was growing up. She hasn't had an attack in many, many years though and will tell you to this day it's because God healed her. I believe in the power of prayer and will keep you in mine.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, what a scare! Not being able to breathe is horrible, I've even dreamt about it on occassion :w00t:. I hope it's just a cold coming on and nothing more, I'll say a prayer for you...

You have enough health problems without having something more to worry about!!!!! 

Go to the doctor and don't cancel this appointment...you hear me?!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Our sweet Marie. You have already been going through so much with your health and now this?! I'm so sorry. You so need a break from all of this. Praying for you sweet Marie. Hugs!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Marie, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm hoping what you had was an ashthma/allergy attack brought on my seasonal allergens. Do you have allergies? I do and some of the biggies for me are pollen, dust mites and mold. We've had a lot of rain lately which stimulates all of the above. Special allergy pillow covers, sleeping with the windows closed and running an air filter (one specially manufactured to address mold issues) really helped me get rid of that tickle in the throat and middle of the night coughing spells. I also found out the hard way that I react very badly to bleach. Every time I did a floor wash using more than a trace amount of bleach I would start into an asthma attack. No more floor washing with bleach in my house!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, you will be in my thoughts & prayers in a special way! Sending love.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Marie I'm so sorry. I can imagine how terrifying that was. My nephew has asthma and allergies and when he was a little boy, I witnessed an attack where was starting to turn a shade of blue by the time we got him to the ER. We were all panicked by that time. I love how your hubby just knew and came back immediately. I hope you are feeling a little better today and am sending you soooo many hugs right now. 

Now...you know I love you, right? I understand how tired and unwell you are feeling right now but you really needed to keep your appt young lady! Your hubby could have driven you and you could have gone in your p.j.'s. Please don't cancel this next appt, no matter how poorly you're feeling. You need to see your Dr. I worry about you. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sweet, dear Marie -- I'm sending so many prayers for you.rayer:rayer: But I'm also going to fuss at you, just like you've fussed at me over health issues.:smilie_tischkante:

You need to see your doctor asap. This sounds like it could be something serious and you need to address it before it gets worse.:thumbsup:

I, too, have been hospitalized with pneumonia (although many, many years ago) and used to get pneumonia every time I got a cold. 

But this could even be something heart related -- not being able to breath is very scary and dangerous. :w00t: I hope it's something simple, but I really want you to promise that you will see your doctor to have it checked out.

Not if it was any of us, you would be hopping mad that we were waiting, and if it was Felix you would MAKE him get to the doctors or ER, and you know if it was Snowball, he would have already been to the Vets. Now is the time that you need to take care of YOU and *SEE YOUR DOCTOR*!!! :angry::angry:

You know that I'm only fussing at you because I love you and want you to feel better. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I cannot thank all of you enough for caring so much.:tender: 

I intend to go back today and respond to your feedback and advice. And, I am hearing you. I should practice what I preach (to those of you who have been sick) about getting to the doctor. 

I really appreciate and love all of you! :smootch<------ these are completely germ free!):heart::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bibu said:


> Oh my, Marie! That must have been so scary to not be able to catch a breath!!!! Your DH sounds like such a sweet man and luckily he came back home to your rescue. I will keep you in my prayers and I hope that your doctor says it is nothing serious. Pneumonia is sure something you can do without!
> 
> Do you have any sort of allergens in the area that might be sparking your asthma/cough? I know September is the worst month for me here in ND because its when they cut down the grain. It drives me and my allergies nuts where sometimes I can't even breathe at night.
> Prayers for you!


Thank you so much, Cory. :tender: I really know what to watch out for in regard to bronchitis and pneumonia. I have the cough off and on ... but, thank God, no sputum. 

As for my husband, I am very grateful for him. I often think that if anyone has faithfully kept their marriage vows of ... "in sickness and health" ... it has been him. And, he does things for me soooo cheerfully and lovingly. We will celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary on November 27th.:wub::wub:



poochie2 said:


> Marie, I read every word and you described exactly what my mother went through several months ago. She would get this random tickle in her throat and cough like crazy and could not catch her breath. It took a while to go away but it would scare us so much. She even went to the hospital and had xrays. I cannot remember if she was on meds for this but I do indeed remember her coughing fits.
> I hope you start to feel better real soon. Drink lots of tea and rest......ooooh how I love chai teas from Starbucks. Very soothing. Sending prayers your way.
> Jenna


Awww... thank you, Jenna. :tender: The other thing I forgot to mention, and I don't know why ... is that last year when I was being treated for a sinus infection, the ENT specialist saw some small polyps in my throat. She said that if the antibiotics didn't work for the sinus infection, then she wanted to see me again. So, I guess I better add her to my appointment list. The tickle tends to be more on the left side of my throat, so maybe something is irritated. I know that I am beginning to dread eating ... and, I love to eat! Even with the Chai tea last night ... I started coughing bad. (I think though it was a latte ... my sweet hubby ordered it) I will try the plain chai. I can just smell the tea and be happy ... it smells so good. (my nose is working okay ... LOL)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> Marie i am so sorry you are going through this...Your husband was right to give you the coffee it does help..By any chance to you have a Nebulizer at home? It really works when you are struggling to breath like what you are sounding happened to you...My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Thank you, Kathy. :tender: Yes, I do have a Nebulizer. It's fifteen years old and I haven't used it in years ... so, I don't know how good it is now. I think my doctor said it would be fine ... but, I'd prefer a more compact one because we live in a townhome, and with my MS, it would be easier for me to bring to different levels of our home. I definitely will talk to my doctor about it. Thank you so much for your feedback, Kathy.



Snowbody said:


> Marie wrote to me about this the other day - here I thought you were going to the doctor tomorrow!! :angry: So when next week? As I said the other day, I think you should have the nebulizer in the house with liquid Albuterol as a rescue med. It really can save a trip to the hospital and is a lifesaver. If things are really inflamed in your airways, which they might be from all the coughing, your doc might put you on Flovent for a while. It's grass/hay fever season now and after all the rains it might be bad in your area. When my son was suffering seasonally with asthma starting in mid August, he'd use the inhaler with Flovent twice a day and Rhino Aqua nose spray just to get him through until the first frost. He felt fine on both of them and it was a miracle how it kept him from getting asthma reactions. I think this is going to be a bad allergy season and it just might be kicking up for you. Do you have a peak flow meter? -- that's what you really need to blow into to see how your lung capacity is rather than breathing deep.
> 
> I know that my friend who came up to Vermont with us this weekend had a scratchy throat and went into horrible coughing spells. Couldn't stop. Now I have something going on and it's really bad when I lay down and feels like my post nasal drip is Niagara Falls down the back of my throat. I think I might be getting a cold. So a lot of stuff might be going around. But I don't have trouble breathing. Please get yourself to the pulminologist or an asthma/allergy specialist. You might need some meds to get you over the hump.
> 
> I'm sure being tired and the MS isn't helping either. I'm sending you prayers, dear Marie. Please take care of yourself. We love you. :smootch:


The reason I had to cancel my appointment is that my tummy is very sensitive to antibiotics. And, it is MS related to IB ... know what I mean. The hot weather, unfortunately, makes it worse. I had such a nightmarish experience with this problem a long time ago, (we were at Wolf Trap)and, after that I was so traumatized that I could not even go any place without fear it would happen again. You have no idea what it is like to never go anyplace. I don't know how Felix stayed with me. It's another long story. Anyway, sometimes I still have to pace myself and be on guard that it doesn't happen again. All of my doctors know about this and understand if I have to reschedule. This is something that a person has to personally experience themselves to understand it. I simply wanted to die when I went through the very worst times ... because I don't expect anyone to understand. And, no ... no meds or a change of diet helps. It MS related and when my immune system is down, and when I am not getting rest ... things can happen. 

I started using the Flovent yesterday. :thumbsup: I do have to get a prescription for the Albuterol. I think I had a prescription for something similar because I'm extremely sensitive to the Albuterol. But, I guess if is a life and death situation, better to pass out than to never come back.:HistericalSmiley: I have been on Beconase Nasal Spray for years. And, also, Singular. And, yes, I do have a peak flow meter ... will get that out off the cabinet tonight. (gotta go downstairs)

Sue, I am so sorry you seem to have caught something, too. How are you feeling today? Better or Worse? I'll say some prayers for you, too. :tender:

I have an appointment with the specialist on August 30th. Actually I see him every six months ... and, my lung function tests have been great. If need be, and there is an emergency, he will fit me in.

Sue, thank you so much for caring. I always appreciate your feedback and advice. Smooches back to you!:smootch:And, I love you, too.:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oh Marie, I'm so sorry you had this terrible scare and certainly will be praying it doesn't happen again! Prayers for your immune system to 'boost' a bit too!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hope ur feeling better , i agree thats serious , u should hv a nebulizer ... allergies also trigger it ..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Many Many prayers to you, special one. Love you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Johita said:


> Great advice Sue! You know I sort of went through the same thing so I never really had a history of asthma.
> 
> Marie, I sure hope it's nothing too serious and that you are better soon. It is that time of year again so I'm thinking it may be allergies too. Will be thinking of and praying for you. Hugs.


Thank you so much, Aolani.:tender: I think it is allergies, too. It's raining again ... and, alas the sniffles have started again, too. ::cough::



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Marie, how scary that must've been. And so like you, to think of Snowball before yourself.
> 
> Sue gave you great advice, she knows a lot about this from her son.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Linda.:tender: I also had to cancel an appointment with a dental surgeon this week. I have a retainer in my mouth because a post broke on a crown ... that just happens to be #8 toothie ... front of course. I had to cancel because of the cough. Another thing to look forward to ... the dental implant. I guess I should count my blessings that one can get a dental implant. 



RudyRoo said:


> Marie, I'm so sorry! I'm sure that was alarming for both you, Felix and Snowball. Sending the requested prayers!


Thank you very much, Leigh.:tender:



Deborah said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Have you changed any medications. I was on a high blood pressure pill that would cause me to cough constantly. It was worse when I laid down. I stopped taking the medicine and it took 2 months for the cough to stop. Prayers coming your way rayer:rayer:rayer:


 Thank you, Deborah. :tender:That's interesting about the blood pressure medication. The only change I made was going off Lexapro ... I had been on it a long time and wanted to see how I would do without it. No problems ... except I liked my dreams better when I was on Lexapro. Really ... they were so romantic! :HistericalSmiley:



Madison's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. Take care of yourself. My middle son developed asthma at about age 5 and our nebulizer saved us a trip to the ER on many occasions, so I understand that gasping for air....it is frightening.
> 
> We'll be watching for updates.


Thank you, Glenda. :tender: I will make sure I get my nebulizer set up, too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

No problems ... except I liked my dreams better when I was on Lexapro. Really ... they were so romantic! :HistericalSmiley:

Hey, I'm thinking...how bad could Lexapro be? Romantic dreams? I haven't had one since my dream about Alan Rickman (a YOUNG Alan Rickman!)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie I hope you are feeling better today. Somehow I missed this thread, but I made it thru reading your whole first post (that made me laugh) of course we wouldn't just stop reading it, but seriously, I know it is exhausting to be kept awake all night by a nagging cough...I hope you can get some relief from that soon, if you haven't already and that you can get some rest. I'll be saying prayers for you too. XO for little Snowball.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How scary for you, Marie! I'm sorry.:grouphug: Do you think propping your pillow a bit would help when you lie down? Heavenly Father, I thank you for your son Jesus Christ who is "the way, the truth, and the life." I thank you that I can come boldly to your throne of grace in times of need and that you hear and answer the prayers of your children. Marie needs your help, dear Lord. Help her to breathe freely, and give her peace. I pray for wisdom for the doctors treating her and that her asthma would be well-controlled. I ask these things in Jesus' name. Amen.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

harrysmom said:


> Marie,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your scare. It was lucky that your husband was so close by. What you are describing is exactly what happens to me. I, too, have asthma and bad allergies. My allergies exacerbate the asthma (or maybe the other way around :blink and at night, when I lay down, I cough and wheeze. I don't have the problem year round and, although I do cough during the day because I have a tickle in my throat, I don't usually wheeze during the day. Thankfully, I've never gotten to the point where I can't breathe, but my sister, who has the same problem, has had to be rushed to the hospital several times. I can somewhat control my coughing and wheezing by taking Allegra daily, whether I feel like I need it or not. I've used Advair, Flovent, Albuterol, etc. in the past, but at this time I don't need any of those drugs. My symptoms seem to be resurfacing, though, and I'm sure it's because of the pollen.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Debbie.:tender: Yes, I am so glad I caught Felix in time. Even though I was still hardly breathing right when I reached him on the phone (remember I couldn't talk ... I think I weakly said "can't breathe") ... I knew he was coming inside and then Snowball wouldn't be alone.

I, too, have a sister who has had many life threatening asthma attacks. We almost thought we lost her one time. She is twelve years younger than me ... and, not only has asthma, but, also has MS. She is much worse off then me ... she has been in a wheelchair for years. My MS has been diagnosed as remitting relasping MS. And, if I pace myself, my MS should not get any worse than it has been. 

Like you, I have not had to rely on asthma meds. However, until I find out for sure what happened ... I have gone on the Flovent. 

Thank you, Debbie, for sharing your experiences.


plenty pets 20 said:


> Marie, You sure have my prayers and hope that you never have this problem again. Asthma attacks are so scary and serious. I hope you have inhalers on hand for future use and an emergency call button to use too. No time to waste. I have worked in the medical field all my life and my daughter is now an Er Trauma nurse, so know that you need to have help fast if this ever happens again. Asthma and your MS would be a first alert.
> Perhaps all the worry over our rescues the past week, caused this upset?? I hope not. Please take care of you. You are a special lady and deserve happy days ahead. Hugs,Edie


Thank you so much, Edie. :tender: I do have an inhaler that I am using twice a day ... with Flovent. 

I have been upset about all the rescues ... I feel so helpless in helping. I want all of them to be free. I know it's impossible for now. However, I don't think at all that whatever happened had to do with the rescues. I think it's the MS and an allergy triggering everything. I had to go off my Copaxone for the MS for a while. I was bruising too much from the injections every day. So, I hope I can be approved for the new oral medication that is being tested right now. Then, hopefully, everything else will settle down. Hugs back to you, Edie. 



michellerobison said:


> OMGosh,must have been trerrifying. I haven't had an asthma attack in a couple years.
> I wonder if it's all the rain along w/ corn tosseled and possible a mold spore release/ That happens to me,usually in the fall when the corn is all dried up and dead,waiting to be harvested and we get lots of rain and moisture in the air and no wind movement. All recipes for mold spores...
> 
> I also get it when corn tossles too.
> ...


Thank you, Michelle.:tender: Yes, I would guess that it is mold spores. We paid a fortune a few years ago to have a new in house clean air filter system installed. It's supposed to remove ninety some percent of mold spores, viruses, etc. But, I don't think so!

Anyway, the past few days we have had quite a few rain downpours. And, one of our bedroom windows needs to be replaced. i see a tad of stain on the wallpaper ... and, although my dear hubby does not think so ... I bet it's mold. 

As for the corn, that is interesting. 




almitra said:


> Bless your heart. I know how frightened you must have been. You are absolutely in our prayers, sweetie. ((hugs))


Thank you so much, Sandra. :tender: I thought my cough had really settled down. I called Kerry at midnight to sing Happy Birthday to her. My angels must have been with me ... because I actually got through the song. Now, it's the middle of the night ... and, I am wheezing and coughing. No way I can lay down wihtout it getting really worse. 



LJSquishy said:


> How scary and awful for you to be going through this on top of having MS. I'm so sorry. Hopefully the doctor will have a good solution/answer for you to help you treat these coughing episodes you are having. I will definitely be thinking about you!


Awww ... thank you, Lisa.:tender:



silverhaven said:


> So sorry to hear of your health issues Marie :grouphug: of course prayers will be sent. rayer: rayer: that must have been incredibly scary. My niece has MS too, she has just spent over a month in hospital for MS Hug. It is horrible.


Thank you, Maureen. :tender: Wow ... that is a long time to be in the hospital for MS. More and more people seem to be diagnosed with MS. I remember when it was about 50,000 people in the US. Now it's millions. I swear a big part of it has to do with the environment. Did you know, Maureen, that statistics have shown that the further up north one has been born ... the higher the MS diagnoses? I was born in Pennsylvania and lived there until I was eighteen. My sister, who also has MS, still lives up there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> *I cannot offer advice, but I certainly will send prayers for you. Snowball has a good mommy and needs her to be well...and happy.*
> Hugs & well wishes...........


Awww ... thank you so much, Sylvia.:tender:



Katkoota said:


> awwh sweet Marie, sorry to read this. I don't have tips, but I think that you got some great ones already. What I do have though is prayers and malts' puppy kisses that we send your way, along with good wishes to feel better very soon. We love you (((hugs)))
> I would follow what was suggested here if I were you, especially from the ones who have experience in it.


Thank you, Kat. :tender: Yes, I will follow eeveryone's suggestions. Sending love and hugs back to you. :wub::wub::wub:



maggieh said:


> Marie: I hope you're feeling better now and that this is just a minor, temporary thing. Prayers for you my dear!


Thank you so much, Maggie.:tender:



Orla said:


> Gosh,that must have been so scary! Hopefully the doctor will know why it happened and be able to prevent it happening again. Prayers for you x


Thank you so much, Orla. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Marie, I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this. I was reading your post and before I finished it, I had to pray for you. I hope you are feeling better today. I know that is scary to go through with feeling like you cannot breath. Your husband is a love.....get better my friend~~~hugs to YOU!!!!:heart:


Thank you so much, Dianne.:tender: I feel better ... and, then the cough starts up again. I just slept peacefully for about an hour and then woke up and had to go to the bathroom. I slept without wheezing or coughing. And, now since I woke up ... I'm coughing again. Not too bad, but, enough that I am afraid to lay back down and rest. It seems to get worse in the middle of the night. Oh, well, I'm getting some thank you's written to my thread here. So, that is something positive. Hugs back to you, Dianne.:heart:



romeo&juliet said:


> Oh Marie how scary that can be i will have you in my prayers. I agree with the albuterol and nebulizer my DH and both of my boys have asthma but my husband has serious issues with his so that albuterol and nebulizer are my salvation until they can get doctors attention. You should see my house when its breathing treatment time i have daddy and boys all going at the same time very frightening if i would have to see any of them not being able to breathe God Bless you and help you get better :wub::wub::wub:


Thank you so much, Ursula. :tender: I have to get my old nebulizer hooked up. I haven't used it in years. And, I started the Flovent. Gosh, reading through this thread, so many of your families have asthma. And, yes, that would be be very frightening for you if one of your loved ones is having difficulty breathing.



MoonDog said:


> :heart((Marie))) I just said a prayer for you and will continue. My mother has/had asthma and was hospitalized a few times with it when when I was growing up. She hasn't had an attack in many, many years though and will tell you to this day it's because God healed her. I believe in the power of prayer and will keep you in mine.


Thank you so much for the prayers, Robin. :tender:



The A Team said:


> Geez, what a scare! Not being able to breathe is horrible, I've even dreamt about it on occassion :w00t:. I hope it's just a cold coming on and nothing more, I'll say a prayer for you...
> 
> You have enough health problems without having something more to worry about!!!!!
> 
> Go to the doctor and don't cancel this appointment ...you hear me?!!!


Yes, Mam'm ... I hear you. Thank you for the prayer, Pat. :smootch: 



mom2bijou said:


> Our sweet Marie. You have already been going through so much with your health and now this?! I'm so sorry. You so need a break from all of this. Praying for you sweet Marie. Hugs!


Awww... thank you, Tammy. Hugs back to you!:wub::wub:



edelweiss said:


> Marie, you will be in my thoughts & prayers in a special way! Sending love.


Thank you, Sandi. Love back to you. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Marie, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm hoping what you had was an ashthma/allergy attack brought on my seasonal allergens. Do you have allergies? I do and some of the biggies for me are pollen, dust mites and mold. We've had a lot of rain lately which stimulates all of the above. Special allergy pillow covers, sleeping with the windows closed and running an air filter (one specially manufactured to address mold issues) really helped me get rid of that tickle in the throat and middle of the night coughing spells. I also found out the hard way that I react very badly to bleach. Every time I did a floor wash using more than a trace amount of bleach I would start into an asthma attack. No more floor washing with bleach in my house!


Thank you, Mary.:tender: Yes, I have allergies, especially to mold. We, too, have had a lot of rain the past few days. We always have on the air conditioning. However, I don't think our inhouse cleaning air filter system is running right. I am going to try the allergy pillow covers. It's really something how the cough seems worse in the middle of the night. Thank you for sharing your experiences with bleach, too.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Marie I'm so sorry. I can imagine how terrifying that was. My nephew has asthma and allergies and when he was a little boy, I witnessed an attack where was starting to turn a shade of blue by the time we got him to the ER. We were all panicked by that time. I love how your hubby just knew and came back immediately. I hope you are feeling a little better today and am sending you soooo many hugs right now.
> 
> Now...you know I love you, right? I understand how tired and unwell you are feeling right now but you really needed to keep your appt young lady! Your hubby could have driven you and you could have gone in your p.j.'s. Please don't cancel this next appt, no matter how poorly you're feeling. You need to see your Dr. I worry about you. :wub:


Awww ... thank you so much for the hugs, Crystal. :smootch::tender: And, I hear you about the doctor. Thank you for caring, Crystal. Oh, and I love you, too! :wub::smootch:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Sweet, dear Marie -- I'm sending so many prayers for you.rayer:rayer: But I'm also going to fuss at you, just like you've fussed at me over health issues.:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> You need to see your doctor asap. This sounds like it could be something serious and you need to address it before it gets worse.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Awww ... Lynn, you are right. Thank you for fussing at me. I know you care. I love you, too, sweet Lynn.:smootch::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> oh Marie, I'm so sorry you had this terrible scare and certainly will be praying it doesn't happen again! Prayers for your immune system to 'boost' a bit too!


Thank you so much, Terry.:tender:



uniquelovdolce said:


> hope ur feeling better , i agree thats serious , u should hv a nebulizer ... allergies also trigger it ..


Thank you, Liza. :tender:



allheart said:


> Many Many prayers to you, special one. Love you.


Thank you so much, Christine. Love you, too.:wub:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> No problems ... except I liked my dreams better when I was on Lexapro. Really ... they were so romantic! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Hey, I'm thinking...how bad could Lexapro be? Romantic dreams? I haven't had one since my dream about Alan Rickman (a YOUNG Alan Rickman!)


I really do miss the romantic dreams. Speaking of young ... I was young in my dreams, too! 



Maglily said:


> Marie I hope you are feeling better today. Somehow I missed this thread, but I made it thru reading your whole first post (that made me laugh) of course we wouldn't just stop reading it, but seriously, I know it is exhausting to be kept awake all night by a nagging cough...I hope you can get some relief from that soon, if you haven't already and that you can get some rest. I'll be saying prayers for you too. XO for little Snowball.


:tender:Thank you, Brenda.:tender: And, Snowball sends you back hugs and puppy doggie kisses!:wub::wub:



aprilb said:


> How scary for you, Marie! I'm sorry.:grouphug: Do you think propping your pillow a bit would help when you lie down? Heavenly Father, I thank you for your son Jesus Christ who is "the way, the truth, and the life." I thank you that I can come boldly to your throne of grace in times of need and that you hear and answer the prayers of your children. Marie needs your help, dear Lord. Help her to breathe freely, and give her peace. I pray for wisdom for the doctors treating her and that her asthma would be well-controlled. I ask these things in Jesus' name. Amen.:wub:


Thank you, April. :tender: I have tried propping the pillow ... and, still the the wheezing and coughing. April, thank you so much for the beautiful prayer ... it means the world to me.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Marie, my asthma Doc said this is the worst season for asthmatics. I have a nebulizer machine, and he called in the medicine that goes into the machine, because he was so booked. Every day we go and take care of my MIL, who does not, refuses to use, A/C. When taking care of her, OMG I could not breath. Did you call your asthma doctor? That's when it will get you the most, at night, and while laying down. The medicine for the machine is Ventillin (spelling). It was the only thing that got me through. Still have lingering effects, but not as bad as it was. Please don't suffer with this anymore, I know that feeling. Love you so much. Even if the asthma doc doesn't have an appt. explain your symtems. Love you dearly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

allheart said:


> Marie, my asthma Doc said this is the worst season for asthmatics. I have a nebulizer machine, and he called in the medicine that goes into the machine, because he was so booked. Every day we go and take care of my MIL, who does not, refuses to use, A/C. When taking care of her, OMG I could not breath. Did you call your asthma doctor? That's when it will get you the most, at night, and while laying down. The medicine for the machine is Ventillin (spelling). It was the only thing that got me through. Still have lingering effects, but not as bad as it was. Please don't suffer with this anymore, I know that feeling. Love you so much. Even if the asthma doc doesn't have an appt. explain your symtems. Love you dearly.


Christine, I am not surprised that this is the worst season for asthmatics. I read some place that more and more people are being diagnosed with asthma, too. And, I think the extreme weather patterns most of us have experienced lately is not helping. 

Doe your MIL not use the air conditioning because she tends to get cold easily? If that's the reason (I realize it could be for other reasons) then maybe you could gift her with a special cozy and soft wrap or sweater that she just couldn't resist wearing when you are there to try and help her. The thing is that you have to make sure you don't become sick when there ... otherwise, you can't help her.

I haven't tried to call my doctor yet. But, maybe I will try. Unfortunately, I think he is on vacation now for a week. But, I guess I could talk to the on call doctor. 

Christine, thank you again for caring. Every time I think the cough is going away for good ... it comes back.:w00t: Last night at midnight I called Kerry to sing her Happy Birthday. My angels were with me ... because I got through the whole song without one cough! Believe me, that was close to a miracle! I had some Chai tea (plain tea) right before that ... but, i swear it had to be my angels. 

Love you, too, Christine.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Maureen. :tender: Wow ... that is a long time to be in the hospital for MS. More and more people seem to be diagnosed with MS. I remember when it was about 50,000 people in the US. Now it's millions. I swear a big part of it has to do with the environment. Did you know, Maureen, that statistics have shown that the further up north one has been born ... the higher the MS diagnoses? I was born in Pennsylvania and lived there until I was eighteen. My sister, who also has MS, still lives up there.


No, I had never heard of that Marie. Isn't that odd. I think the environment and the toxic food we eat have a lot to answer for. My Niece lives in the Midlands in the UK. I will have to check out a map and see. She has had it for many years, started when she was in her late teens and has been in and out of a wheelchair all her life, she is 45 now. This latest thing with MS Hug that I had never heard of before was excruciatingly painful for her. MS people have to be so brave, to go through so much. I really feel for you Marie, having seen it first hand. 

I hope and pray you are feeling a lot better today :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> No, I had never heard of that Marie. Isn't that odd. I think the environment and the toxic food we eat have a lot to answer for. My Niece lives in the Midlands in the UK. I will have to check out a map and see. She has had it for many years, started when she was in her late teens and has been in and out of a wheelchair all her life, she is 45 now. This latest thing with MS Hug that I had never heard of before was excruciatingly painful for her. MS people have to be so brave, to go through so much. I really feel for you Marie, having seen it first hand.
> 
> I hope and pray you are feeling a lot better today :grouphug:


Maureen, I was thinking about my sister, Elaine, who also has MS ... much worse than me. You know, when we were growing up in Pennsylvania, well water was a big thing. Home owners used to almost brag how they had well water and others had to drink the town tap water. (the town tap water did not taste bad) Now, I think the well water is not that pure at all. And, my sister and husband have lived in Pennsylvania all their lives. The last time I visited with them ... I could not even stand the smell of the well water. And, as you probably know, Maureen, the MS Society recommends that MS patients drink only bottled water ... pure water, preferably from springs. The ironic thing is that the bottled water I drink ... Deer Park ... comes from one of the springs in my hometown in Pennsylvania! Yep, the name of my hometown is printed right there on the labels of Deer Park water. As a young child, I used to go to one of the springs with my grandfather so that we could bring home some of that fresh spring water.

I think you are so right about the food and the environment as some causes of MS. Up north, there used to be a lot of factories, too. 

Sometimes I feel some pain, but, not on a daily basis. I experience more fatique and visual problems ... especially when I over do it. And, the walking is an effort right now. I can walk without a cane inside the house ... but, because I have already had several falls ... I walk with a cane outside. Some days I can walk a little better than other days. Also, I experience speech problems ... sometimes I can't think of the word. Or, I transpose the words when speaking ... the same with typing. I get so frustrated with that.

And, the biggest issue for so many of us that have MS is hearing ... "But, you look great!" (The MS society has a pamplet out about this) Yes, we can look as though we are feeling great ... and, yet, be feeling so much pain and fatique. 

I do think that many of us with MS have a unique sense of humor. When I get over tired, I tend to get either silly or grumpy. 

I pray that your Niece will be able to benefit from the new medications coming out on the market. I stopped my Copaxone because with the daily injections ... I started to bruise all over. So, I am waiting to be approved for a new oral pill that is working weel for MS patients. In fact, my sister, who is already taking the new pill says she feels fantastic now. 

Maureen, I am fine. Really. I count my many, many blessings every single day. Thank you so much for caring and for your feedback. :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> * I experience speech problems ... sometimes I can't think of the word. Or, I transpose the words when speaking ... the same with typing.* I get so frustrated with that.
> 
> *And, the biggest issue for so many of us that have MS is hearing ... "But, you look great!" (The MS society has a pamplet out about this) Yes, we can look as though we are feeling great ... and, yet, be feeling so much pain and fatique. *


Okay - dearest Marie. i have to keep that sense of humor going and get you to laugh today.
Let's see now -- can't think of the word, transpose them...yup I'm there too. I used to call it Mommy-heimers because I swear when I got pregnant my son hijacked all my brain cells. I guess that's a poor excuse now since he's 21 now. :w00t: Maybe if I clean out his room I'll find them. :chili::chili:

And your other comment made me recall Billy Crystal's Fernando character. "You look mah-velous. It's not how you feel, it's how you look." Unfortunately, or fortunately, you do look so incredibly good, that it is hard to see you're in pain. So start making yourself look ugly, girlfriend. Come one!! I hope the new meds work and that someday there will be a cure. 
BTW, in the post about the nebulizer med being Ventolin -- that's a brand name for Albuterol. They're the same but generic's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Okay - dearest Marie. i have to keep that sense of humor going and get you to laugh today.
> Let's see now -- can't think of the word, transpose them...yup I'm there too. I used to call it Mommy-heimers because I swear when I got pregnant my son hijacked all my brain cells. I guess that's a poor excuse now since he's 21 now. :w00t: Maybe if I clean out his room I'll find them. :chili::chili:
> 
> And your other comment made me recall Billy Crystal's Fernando character. "You look mah-velous. It's not how you feel, it's how you look." Unfortunately, or fortunately, you do look so incredibly good, that it is hard to see you're in pain. So start making yourself look ugly, girlfriend. Come one!! I hope the new meds work and that someday there will be a cure.
> BTW, in the post about the nebulizer med being Ventolin -- that's a brand name for Albuterol. They're the same but generic's a lot cheaper.


Oh, Sue ... No! No! No! Please no! Every time I laugh ... I cough more! :w00t:

Honestly, you should see me in person right now. I do not look mah-velous. I think I shared with you that I have gained a lot of weight. And, it is a nightmare getting it off right now. The problem is I am having difficulty getting exercise. Of course, I always show the better pictures online. And, any current pictures are from the shoulder up! Pretty bad ... and, sad. So, I am officially ugly.

Sometimes when I get out my mirror to put on a little make-up ... Snowball needs reassurance that I am not going anyplace. I will look at him and say ... "I'm not going anyplace. I am just enhancing my beauty." :HistericalSmiley: We can laugh about it ... but, one day my hubby laughed when I said that ... and, needless to say, he got the cold shoulder for a while. :HistericalSmiley: 

Seriously, I do put on some lipstick and a little eye make-up and blush just so that I do look healthier. Then, I feel better. 

I can't remember what med I was on beside the Flovent. But, I will let you know after my doctor writes out the prescription. As for generics ... some of them I still don't trust. Only my pharmacist at Target was upfront about that. Yes, a lot of them are great ... but, some are not exactly like the brand name. Some my doctors will okay as generics ... and, others not.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am rayer:rayer:rayer: that you get much needed relief tonight and from here on, sweet Marie,


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How are you feeling tonight, Marie?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Marie, I have been praying for you for sometime, I just started crying when I read your thread, you are to precious to have this happen to you. I am sitting here crying thinking of you right now, I know the Lord has his loving and healing arms around you right now, he loves you, he knows how much we need you, many prayers are going up to God for you I believe with all my heart you will be healed. I love you, you have always been there for me always, I know if I ever needed anything you would be there. I wish I could give you a huge hug, as far as gaining weight well, I have always had that battle in my life, I have finally decided to not let it take over my life. It's not about what we look like outside it's our hearts that matter, you just happen to be beautiful inside out. I will keep praying. I love you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maisie and Me said:


> I am rayer:rayer:rayer: that you get much needed relief tonight and from here on, sweet Marie,


Oh, thank you so much, Michelle, for being so sweet. :tender::heart:

I slept for about an hour earlier on ... but, I just can't seem to stay asleep for long. So, please keep saying prayers that I will have some restful sleep soon. 

I am just so grateful early this morning, that my husband and I are retired, and I don't have to worry about trudging off to a job on Monday morning like so many of you have to do. 

I appreciate my (well, it's Felix's and Snowball's, too ... LOL) very comfortable king size Sleep Number bed with clean wonderful soft/silky feeling sheets. I have not lost my appetite. (that is when I really  worry) I have a loving husband who has been serving me breakfast in bed. And, he is helping warm up soup for me ... and, doing the dishes, too. And, I have Snowball to cuddle close. 

And, I have all of you wonderful friends to be there with love and prayers. 

I have so much to be greatful for right now. I am just dealing with an annoying cough and a little wheezing off and on. There are so many people in this world that are truly suffering from serious terminal illnesses. And, I am thinking about the people in Samoli who have nothing ... thousands of children dying each day from starvation and no water. This is happening in so many places in the world. And, Japan ... I haven't forgotten all of those poor souls. So, again, this is why I count my blessings. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> How are you feeling tonight, Marie?


Oh, Linda. I'm still awake. ::cough:: ::cough:: But, please read what I wrote above. Thank you so much, Linda, for asking how I am doing ... it means so much to me. You are a sweetheart. :smootch::tender:



Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh Marie, I have been praying for you for sometime, I just started crying when I read your thread, you are to precious to have this happen to you. I am sitting here crying thinking of you right now, I know the Lord has his loving and healing arms around you right now, he loves you, he knows how much we need you, many prayers are going up to God for you I believe with all my heart you will be healed. I love you, you have always been there for me always, I know if I ever needed anything you would be there. I wish I could give you a huge hug, as far as gaining weight well, I have always had that battle in my life, I have finally decided to not let it take over my life. It's not about what we look like outside it's our hearts that matter, you just happen to be beautiful inside out. I will keep praying. I love you


Darling Paula. :smootch::heart::tender: Please wipe those tears away ... I am going to be fine. I just have a stubborn cough hanging on and making me feel tired because I can't sleep very well. But, I still have my Sleep Number bed. You and I love our Sleep Number beds, right?:wub::wub:

Not only do you say the most beautiful prayers, Paula ... but, you always say the most loving and thoughtful things. I love you, too, Paula. Thank you for being exactly who you are ... a woman with the biggest heart full of love.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I slept for about an hour earlier on ... but, I just can't seem to stay asleep for long. So, please keep saying prayers that I will have some restful sleep soon.


rayer: wish you restful sleeping time soon, sweet Marie. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I think you are so right about the food and the environment as some causes of MS. Up north, there used to be a lot of factories, too.
> Sometimes I feel some pain, but, not on a daily basis. I experience more fatique and visual problems ... especially when I over do it. And, the walking is an effort right now. I can walk without a cane inside the house ... but, because I have already had several falls ... I walk with a cane outside. Some days I can walk a little better than other days. Also, I experience speech problems ... sometimes I can't think of the word. Or, I transpose the words when speaking ... the same with typing. I get so frustrated with that.
> And, the biggest issue for so many of us that have MS is hearing ... "But, you look great!" (The MS society has a pamplet out about this) Yes, we can look as though we are feeling great ... and, yet, be feeling so much pain and fatique.
> I do think that many of us with MS have a unique sense of humor.


You know, my uncle's wife's sister (in other words, my uncle's sister-in-law) has MS, and she is one of the sweetest women I came to know. I didn't meet her until this year. I think that she is a pretty, from inside AND out person. I simply enjoy my time with her. yep, I noticed the unique sense of humor  

I do wish that there was a FULL cure for MS, but I am thankful for the medication that does make wonders in making a person feels better. I pray that they find a cure someday soon. 

one thing for sure, you ARE one strong and pretty lady, Marie 

No worries, I also need to get in a lil more shape. Hey, let's do it together :chili: you say you need to lose the weight that you gained.. I say that I need to gain the weight that I lost during this summer...I think that we can do it :chili:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Marie I've been away from my computer since Wed.. (dog show and no fancy cell phone) and am reading as much of this as I can. HOW scary what you experienced. I came home to an email from my sister with a request for prayer with the same symptoms as you.. can't stop coughing for now close to 2 weeks, extremely tired. She couldn't get into her dr. until this coming Monday so her husband took her to a walk in clinic. It was frightening her how weak she felt. The Dr. put her on antibotics because he thought she also got an infection along with terrible cold. She feels much better now. Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> rayer: wish you restful sleeping time soon, sweet Marie.
> 
> You know, my uncle's wife's sister (in other words, my uncle's sister-in-law) has MS, and she is one of the sweetest women I came to know. I didn't meet her until this year. I think that she is a pretty, from inside AND out person. I simply enjoy my time with her. yep, I noticed the unique sense of humor
> 
> ...


I feel blessed to have a sense of humor. As I was coughing the other day, I saw Yung sent the link about Membership options. I noted that all of our Lifetime Memberships expire in 2037. I told Yung that, God willing, I will be in my 90's then. :w00t: And, then I suggested that if I renew my Lifetime membership in 2037 ... perhaps I could be offered a Senior discount. :HistericalSmiley: 

I think a sense of humor helps one get through the more challenging times. With MS ... it's *Blame it on the MS*! :chili: Yes, many of us that have MS can find the darnest excuses to blame things on the MS. :HistericalSmiley: In reality, there are so, so many symptoms of MS ... that before a diagnosis is reached, it is not unusual for one to think they are just a hypochondriac. Numbness, pain, visual problems, speech and cognitive problems ... and, many many more symptoms, you name it. So, if I am baking a cake, and it goes flat ... well, why not blame it on the MS! :HistericalSmiley: 

In all seriousness, with MS, one has to be on top of things when one is not feeling well ... that a doctor does not assume that numbness in the face is MS. It could be a stroke or something else. The same with Fibromyalgia, which my neurologist also said I have. 

Kat, I do think there is going to be a cure for MS. And, when that day comes, it will open up the door for cures for other diseases. Actually, I have a feeling that a cure for another disease will be the same cure for MS. You are young, Kat ... if/when that day comes, think back at what I said.

Okay, Kat, so you said you need to gain some weight. How about some Hagan Daz' ... I recommend Rocky Road. (the world's best Rocky Road ... with almonds, instead of peanuts ... lots of creamy marshmallow ... and, wonderful chocolate ice cream) Or, Pineapple Coconut. Or, Dulce de Leche!
Oh, I love all Hagan Daz' ... but, alas I can't eat it right now because of my weight issues. And, I can't get away of blaming that one on the MS. :HistericalSmiley: 

Kat, thank you for your post. You are such a sweetheart! Actually, I have always thought of you as the official Spoiled Maltese Sweetheart. :heart:





Silkmalteselover said:


> Marie I've been away from my computer since Wed.. (dog show and no fancy cell phone) and am reading as much of this as I can. HOW scary what you experienced. I came home to an email from my sister with a request for prayer with the same symptoms as you.. can't stop coughing for now close to 2 weeks, extremely tired. She couldn't get into her dr. until this coming Monday so her husband took her to a walk in clinic. It was frightening her how weak she felt. The Dr. put her on antibotics because he thought she also got an infection along with terrible cold. She feels much better now. Hope you get some relief soon!


Jeanne, it's great that your sister is feeling better. I am beginning to wonder why so many seem to be coming down with this cough. I do know my doctor said that if the cough does not clear up that she wants me to have a chest x-ray. But, I am going to wait until I see my pulmonary doc ... he has an x-ray maching right in his offices. My internist said that TB is back and that is not a good thing. 

As for me, I did get some sleep a little while ago. I slept for several hours off and on without no coughing or wheezing. :chili: Then later this morning, when Felix handed me the mail he had gotten out of the mailbox from yesterday ... I started coughing again!:w00t: Now, knock on wood ... things have calmed down again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - it's a good thing you and I aren't together right now. It would be a cough-a-thon. I'm just hacking away. The Azythromycin seems to be helping though. I know just when I'm headed for bronchitis and knew I was on Friday. Cooked chicken soup the other day and I think that helped but have to have a drink or hard candy nearby all the time. I just feel like someone's turned on Niagara Falls down my throat. And of course my rib injury is further making it rough. My DS was so concerned he asked if he should put off his trip to CA until after my DH is back from his business trip on Wed. I think I should be much better soon but am exhausted from it all. Hope you get some more rest. Even if it's a few naps. I think even Tyler's getting perturbed at me for disturbing his sleep.:w00t: "Mom, could you sleep on my dog bed while I take your bed?" :blink: 
Oh, and I think in the spirit of donating we should both donate a few extra pounds to Kat.:chili::chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It's so good that you have a positive outlook and sense of humor, Marie. I know people who wallow in their misfortune and are just miserable when they really don't have to be. Makes what one is going through so much easier to bear when one has a good outlook and can laugh at themselves.

I hope that a cure is found quickly, too. There are advances in medicine every day.

I'm glad that you got some rest earlier today. When Felix handed you the mail, were there bills? Maybe that's why you started coughing, lol!

xoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - it's a good thing you and I aren't together right now. It would be a cough-a-thon. I'm just hacking away. The Azythromycin seems to be helping though. I know just when I'm headed for bronchitis and knew I was on Friday. Cooked chicken soup the other day and I think that helped but have to have a drink or hard candy nearby all the time. I just feel like someone's turned on Niagara Falls down my throat. And of course my rib injury is further making it rough. My DS was so concerned he asked if he should put off his trip to CA until after my DH is back from his business trip on Wed. I think I should be much better soon but am exhausted from it all. Hope you get some more rest. Even if it's a few naps. I think even Tyler's getting perturbed at me for disturbing his sleep.:w00t: "Mom, could you sleep on my dog bed while I take your bed?" :blink:
> Oh, and I think in the spirit of donating we should both donate a few extra pounds to Kat.:chili::chili:


Sue, I have had you on my mind last evening and all of today. I was going to call you and surprise you ... but, I rethought that idea. I came to my senses (<------ Ooops! There they go again!:w00t and realized you and I would just be hacking away together. Really, if I talk too long, I begin to take off coughing again. So, of course, Felix tells me it's best not to talk. He can't fool me. :HistericalSmiley:

I finished my Azithromycin and I think I need more. I have a feeling that I will be seeing my doctor sooner than later. The dose of my Azothromycin is low though (I think) 250MG daily for days 2-5 ... and, the first day was two. Antibiotics are a Catch 22 with me. After the pneumonia bouts, I was in the hospital again for dehydration because of the side effects of you know what.

Sue, I was thinking about your ribs. My goodness, you injured your ribs and now you have the non-stopping cough. My ribs have been hurting from coughing so much ... and, I don't have your rib injuries. So, I can only imagine how painful this can be for you. 

Sue, so far, I don't have any yellow sputum. Just like a loose clear mucous. I am guessing the antiobiotic has helped prevent the infection from getting worse. What about you? Also, do you have any other symptoms beside the coughing? The only other thing that comes and goes with me is a headache. Right now ... no headache. After learning that other SM members or their family members seem to have the same thing ... I am wondering what we have. I personally always worry that something is going on with food that we purchase. 

I would love to have some homemade chicken soup right now. I've been living pretty much on Progresso Lite Chicken Noodle Soup, which I love. And, I think the plain Chai tea from Starbuck's helps soothe my throat. I have to be careful with hard candy. Sometimes it aggravates the cough more for me. 

Sue, I hope you will take your DS's offer to stay with you until DH returns. I think it does help to have someone there so that you can try and get a little rest. I know you are very independent, but, please consider it.

And, yes, I was going to offer Kat as many pounds as she needs. 

I'm sending you germ free healing hugs, Sue. Lots of love, too. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> It's so good that you have a positive outlook and sense of humor, Marie. I know people who wallow in their misfortune and are just miserable when they really don't have to be. Makes what one is going through so much easier to bear when one has a good outlook and can laugh at themselves.
> 
> I hope that a cure is found quickly, too. There are advances in medicine every day.
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley: Now you have me coughing again! It's your fault. I'm gonna tell my doctor it's Linda's fault that I can't stop coughing ... because you just had to make me laugh, didn't you? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, I have had you on my mind last evening and all of today. I was going to call you and surprise you ... but, I rethought that idea. I came to my senses (<------ Ooops! There they go again!:w00t and realized you and I would just be hacking away together. Really, if I talk too long, I begin to take off coughing again. So, of course, Felix tells me it's best not to talk. He can't fool me. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I finished my Azithromycin and I think I need more. I have a feeling that I will be seeing my doctor sooner than later. The dose of my Azothromycin is low though (I think) 250MG daily for days 2-5 ... and, the first day was two. Antibiotics are a Catch 22 with me. After the pneumonia bouts, I was in the hospital again for dehydration because of the side effects of you know what.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Marie. Got you beat. I've got the thick green stuff (sorry for being do graphic) but when I have that I know I'm a day or two from full blown bronchitis. I'm taking the same z-pack and sometimes in the past I had to get three to five more days. I certainly don't overdo antibiotics at all. I think it's been two or three years since I needed them but my doc knows I know myself and will call it in when I'm at this point.
Agreed about the phone. The best thing for me right now is not talking to anyone especially on the phone. It aggravates my throat more so I get laryngitis and also start coughing spells. So mum's the word. Kind of happy Jim's away.B)
You take care of yourself and I'll take care of myself. I know that some of these illnesses are much harder for you to battle with MS so don't worry about me. And I'm still hoping to cheer on my friend who I told you I'm sponsoring for the MS bike event in Ocean City, NJ in a few weeks. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much, Marie. Got you beat. I've got the thick green stuff (sorry for being do graphic) but when I have that I know I'm a day or two from full blown bronchitis. I'm taking the same z-pack and sometimes in the past I had to get three to five more days. I certainly don't overdo antibiotics at all. I think it's been two or three years since I needed them but my doc knows I know myself and will call it in when I'm at this point.
> Agreed about the phone. The best thing for me right now is not talking to anyone especially on the phone. It aggravates my throat more so I get laryngitis and also start coughing spells. So mum's the word. Kind of happy Jim's away.B)
> You take care of yourself and I'll take care of myself. I know that some of these illnesses are much harder for you to battle with MS so don't worry about me. And I'm still hoping to cheer on my friend who I told you I'm sponsoring for the MS bike event in Ocean City, NJ in a few weeks. :chili::chili:


Sue, how are you feeling today?? I have been thinking about you a lot.

I called the doctor today to get another prescription for the Z pack. I am fine except I still get the cough off and on. I just read Pat's joke on FB and that was a big mistake! I was laughing so hard that I started coughing like mad. LOL

When my MAC is charged up ... I will write more about what the doctor said today. I will see him on the 30th. I do trust his judgement in my care 100 percent. I have been a patient of his for 15 years so he really knows my case inside and out. Sue, just in case you are thinking it ... I did not say my doctor thought I was a case! :HistericalSmiley:

I don't think I have been outside for four days now ... mainly because of the rain, which I thought would aggravate everything. But, in a little while, I am going for a car ride with Snowball and Felix. Felix will take Snowball for a walk 
and I will sit in the car and people watch!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Enjoy the ride, sweet girl. Remember, no coughing!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, how are you feeling today?? I have been thinking about you a lot.
> 
> I called the doctor today to get another prescription for the Z pack. I am fine except I still get the cough off and on. I just read Pat's joke on FB and that was a big mistake! I was laughing so hard that I started coughing like mad. LOL
> 
> ...


Marie - 
Glad you got some more of the pills. I think I'll be fine after one course but I have had times when I needed 1-1/2 to 2 doses. I'm happy you like your doctor and you're really lucky with your doc and Snowball's vet. So happy you're getting out. It will make you feel better.
Thanks so much for asking about me. I think I'm over the hump but for the last hour have been hacking away. It's great most of the time when I don't talk to anyone :blink:but I ran down to get some food to make for Tyler and coming up my neighbor stopped to talk to me. Big mistake.:blink: I couldn't stop and had to practically run from her.:smheat: Had the same thing on the phone with a really old friend. Boy I could become a hermit. So I totally know what you mean and that you've had the same thing. I did wake up about three times last night with coughing spells as well. 

So I am getting better BUT found out today that some of the footage I had shot in MA has something wrong with it so I'm losing my mind. :w00t::smpullhair: It was a lot of interview footage of the main person. We have to see if anything will be usable. I don't really have the time or health to do it all over again unless it's absolutely necessary. And I've used this cameraman countless times over many years. Probably a technical glitch..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie and Sue -- sending lots of prayers your way. Even when ill, you 2 are just plain nuts -- and I LOVE nuts!!!!


----------

